# Tour quer durch den Odenwald / Offizielle IBC-Tour???



## GTPirate (9. August 2004)

Hallo Andreas, hallo an alle anderen Biker aus dem Raum Odenwald, LK Darmstadt-Dieburg und an alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen!

Ich habe irgendwie so das dumme Gefühl, das sich schon eine ganze Zeit lang nichts mehr tut hier in diesem Forum. Keine gemeinsamen Touren mehr, keine Grillfeten usw... Im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Foren, wie z.B. dem Taunus ein bischen arm. So schlecht haben wir es hier im Odenwald ja nun wirklich nicht, das man da nicht mal was organisieren kann. Potential ist ja da; zumindest sieht man am Wochenende jede Menge Biker, die aber dann immer alleine oder in ganz kleinen Gruppen unterwegs sind.

Deshalb möchte ich an dieser Stelle vorschlagen, endlich wal wieder eine groessere Tour zu organisieren. Vielleicht mal wieder eine offizielle IBC-Tour wie am 24.05.01. Da waren ordentlich Leute dabei und es hat jede Menge Fun gemacht.

Die Planung und Organisation dieser Tour würde ich gerne mal dem Moderator dieses Forums überlassen, wenn der nichts dagegen hat ;-)

Vor allem würde man dann endlich wieder ein paar Biker kennenlernen, die sich hier durch Forum bewegen und auch den ein oder anderen Beitrag schreiben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier evtl. mal ein paar Anregungen kommen zwecks allgemeinem Interesse, Routenvorstellungen usw.

@ Andreas: Sorry, dich hier gleich so massiv einzubinden, aber als Meister dieses Forums kennst du sicher die ein oder andere Methode die Sache ins Rollen zu bringen... Zudem DU der Sache einen richtig offiziellen Tick verleiten kannst...

In diesem Sinne
euer Pirate uff'm GT ;-)


----------



## Andreas (9. August 2004)

Hi GTPirate,

lange nichts von Dir gehoert. Ja das war schon eine super Tour damals. Mit 14 Leuten durch den Odenwald heizen, wobei die meisten ja aus Mainz kamen.

Ich hab sogar noch die Bilder auf meiner Seite:
Bilder 3 Burgen Tour 

Tja im Odenwald Forum ist wirklich wenig los. Die Mannheimer und Heidelberger haben ihr eigenes Forum. Manchmal werden Anfragen gleich im Frankfurt Forum gepostet. Treffs an der Bergstrasse werden meist ueber den Melibocus-Biker abgewickelt. 

Das mit der Tour ist eine gute Idee. Versicherungstechnisch sollte es aber keine offizielle IBC Tour sein. Jeder faehrt auf eigene Gefahr. 
Da waere erst mal die Frage zu klaeren wer Lust hat mitzufahren und wer an welchem Tag Zeit hat.

Ich mache mal ein paar Terminvorschlaege: Wie waer's mit dem 28.8./29.8./4.9./5.9./11.9. oder 12.9.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (9. August 2004)

Endlich mal ne richtig gute Idee!!!

Also ich bin da auf jeden Fall dabei. Jedenfals wenns Sonntags ist. Den Rest der Woch mus ich arbeiten. Könnte auch helfen mal wieder Leute zu treffen mit denen man öfter mal fahren kann. Meine vier Mitfahrer sind in den letzten Monaten nach und nach abgesprungen (Autounfall ein Jahr kein Biken, umgezogen, auf DH umgestiegen und absolut unverständlich: KEINE LUST).

Würde mich echt freuen wenn sich was ergibt.

Daniel


----------



## Gerald (10. August 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache mal ein paar Terminvorschlaege: Wie waer's mit dem 28.8./29.8./4.9./5.9./11.9. oder 12.9.?



28.8./29.8. finde ich gut. Danach bin ich erst mal in Urlaub. Kann ja mal auch dir bekannte "Bensemer" ansprechen. Ein Tourvorschlag wäre: Bensheim Knodener Kopf, Krehberg,   Seidenbacher Eck  und über Ober-Hambach zurück.

Gerald


----------



## GTPirate (10. August 2004)

Also, den 29.8 finde ich auch recht gut. Bin da nämlich ausnahmsweise mal im Hessenländle, da ich ab nächster mal für 6 Monate bei den Schwaben die Wirtschaft mitankurbeln (nein, leider NICHT auf dem Bike) werde ;-)

Startpunkt so um 10:00/10:30 wäre angesichts der Mittagshitze wohl auch keine allzu schlechte Zeit, oder?!


Marko - der Pirat, der es bisher nur in den Odenwald geschafft hat (wer braucht schon die Karibik - da schwimmen eh nur DEPPen rum)


----------



## Andreas (10. August 2004)

Gerald schrieb:
			
		

> 28.8./29.8. finde ich gut. Danach bin ich erst mal in Urlaub. Kann ja mal auch dir bekannte "Bensemer" ansprechen. Ein Tourvorschlag wäre: Bensheim Knodener Kopf, Krehberg,   Seidenbacher Eck  und über Ober-Hambach zurück.
> 
> Gerald



Hallo Gerald,

ist das der Kaesschnitzelweg?


Also halten wir den 29. mal fest. Ich denke 10:30 h klingt gut.
Treffpunkt wieder ins Alsbach an der Post? Dort gibt es auch Parkplaetze 
fuer Leute die anreisen muessen (so wie ich).


----------



## Gerald (10. August 2004)

Ja, Andreas, hast du fast richtig beschrieben. Genau wäre das die "Kochkäseschnitzel mit Zwiebeln Ebbelwoi (abgekürzt: EPO   ) Tour.

Der Sa. 28.8. mittags wäre mir fast lieber.

1) habe ich eigentlich Sonntags Sportverbot der Familie   wegen
2) hätte ich eine Ausrede am Samstag mittag nichts im Garten arbeiten zu müssen.
3) bei einem Abfahrttermin ca. 15.00 wäre man rechtzeitig zum Essen beim Einkehrschwung.
4) da bei dieser Tour der Start eher in Bensheim liegt, wäre ein dortiger Treffpunkt, z.B. am Parkplatz am Bahnhof, sinnvoller.

Gerald


----------



## schusterhp (11. August 2004)

Hallo,

habe hier zwar noch nicht soviel gepostet ( eher gar nix) wäre aber auch dabei. Mir passt auch der 28.08. Nachmittags.


----------



## popeye13 (12. August 2004)

Hallo,
wäre auch dabei, der 28.08. wäre mir fast auch lieber., am 29. würde es zur Not aber auch klappen.
Gruß, popeye


----------



## Andreas (12. August 2004)

Mir ist er Wurscht. Wie sieht es bei Dir aus GTPirate? Kannst Du evtl. auch am 28.?


----------



## Zitzenfichte (13. August 2004)

Hallo! Bin zufällig bei euch gelandet! Also ich hätte auch Lust mit zu fahrn Termin ist mir egal also 28. oder 29. ist mir Wurst. Sagt vorher bloß mal genau bescheid wie, wann und wo weil ich aus Darmstadt bin. eine Anfahrtsskizze/Beschreibung zzum Start punkt wäre nicht shlecht weil ich erst zugezogen bin und mich noch nicht so in der Gegend auskenne! Also ich hoffe das klappt alles!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenson (17. August 2004)

Hallo, 

ich denke ich könnte auch dabei sein. Habe zur Zeit keinen richtigen Partner mehr und alleine fahren ist nicht immer toll. Außerdem bin ich noch nie in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen, auch wenns etwas weit weg ist. Bin übrigends aus Schriesheim. 

Nebenbei: Ich suche noch jemand aus der Gegend, der oftersmal weißen Stein und Königstuhl biken geht und natürlich zuverlässig ist und gerne CC fährt.

Über Antwort freu ich mich schon *g*.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Lupo (17. August 2004)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar nicht aus dem Raum ODW, fühl mich aber trotzdem angesprochen. Die gegend um den Krehberg ist mir auch nicht unbekannt da wir öfters von Fürth aus Touren in diese (oder die andere) Richtung fahren.
Sagt doch mal ein paar facts (hm, km) und ob ihr ne Hetzjagt veranstaltet oder ob man auch noch was von der Landschaft mitkriegt  
Am 28. könnten ich / wir leider nicht dabei sein da die Verwandschaft schon ihre Fangarme nach uns ausgestreckt hat    aber lasst euch  dadurch nicht beeinflussen, der Sa. ist allemal der bessere Tag weil weniger Fussgänger unterwegs sind.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Avo (18. August 2004)

Super Idee,

am 29.08. wäre ich auch dabei!!!


Avi


----------



## GTPirate (22. August 2004)

Hallo,

also, bei mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen und ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich mitfahren kann. Das muss ich leider ziemlich spontan entscheiden. Werde natürlich versuchen, mit am Start zu sein. Egal, ob am 28. oder 29.; sollte es mir irgendwie möglich sein, könnt ihr mit mir rechnen.

Gruessle
Marko aka GTPirate


----------



## schusterhp (22. August 2004)

Nur der guten Ordnung halber,

Treffpunkt ist nach derzeitiger Lage am 28.08. um 15:00 Uhr am Bensheimer Bahnhof Parkplatz.

Seh ich das richtigt?


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2004)

Ja, hab es jetzt offiziell gemacht. 

Start: am 28.08. 2004 um15:00 h, Treffpunkt Bensheim Bahnhof (Parkplatz)

Die Einladung       in der Bike Fahrgemeinschaft gibt es hier!

Es waere nett wenn ihr euch anmelden wuerdet, damit ich weiss wer alles mitkommt. Gefahren wird auch bei Schauerwahrscheinlichkeit. Wenn allerdings Dauerregen angesagt ist, dann schaut lieber noch mal im Forum nach, ob die Tour statt findet.

Fuer die Leute die nur am Sonntag (29.) koennen. Ihr koennt euch ja trotzdem treffen. Vielleicht erklaert sich ja jemand bereit in der Bike Fahrgemeinschaft einen Termin einzutragen.


Bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (24. August 2004)

Ja, 28.8. ist in Ordnung. Habe mich angemeldet.

Zum Treffpunkt: Bitte auf der Bahnhofseite Stadteinwärz treffen, vor dem Bahnhofscafe "Zur Lok". Für diejenigen die per Auto kommen kann man auf der Rückseite des Bahnhofes auf dem Parkplatz des Supermakts parken.

Die Tour ist wie vom Andreas vorgeschlagen: Bensheim, Knodener Höhenweg an Zell, Gronau vorbei, Knodener Kopf, Krehberg, Abfahrt nach Seidenbach,    Einkehrschwung, Heimweg über Scheuerberg, Ober-Hambach, Hemsberg.

Rückkehr schätze ich mal auf ca. max. 18.30 - 19.00 (je nach Heftigkeit des Einkehrschwungs.

Gerald


----------



## Keili (25. August 2004)

Samstag kann ich nicht  

NA ja, wenn sich genügend Leute für Sonntag treffen?!

Keili


----------



## Andreas (28. August 2004)

Auch wenn das CC Race bei Olympia gerade Lust auf's Biken macht muss ich die Tour leider absagen. Dauerregen seit 9 h und laut Gerald soll es in Bensheim nicht anders aussehen.  

Der August hat ja in Sachen Regen den April schon übertroffen. Was will er denn noch?

Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## popeye13 (28. August 2004)

Also in Bensheim sieht es leider gar nicht anders aus.

Gugst du hier: www.zwingenberg-wetter.de.ms

Wird leider nix heute...


----------



## schusterhp (28. August 2004)

ja, mist. es regnet hier schon den ganzen tag. wie siehts mit nächsten samstag, 04.09. gleiche zeit aus?


----------



## Lupo (29. August 2004)

schusterhp schrieb:
			
		

> ja, mist. es regnet hier schon den ganzen tag. wie siehts mit nächsten samstag, 04.09. gleiche zeit aus?



naja, so hab ich wenigstens ne reelle Chance doch noch teilzunehmen  der nächste Samstag sieht bei mir gut aus


----------



## guapo6 (30. August 2004)

und ausserdem soll die sonne wieder lachen am WE....hoffentlich


----------



## Lupo (31. August 2004)

also los, *ANDREAS!*   gib uns ein Zeichen (am Besten LMB - Eintrag  ) wir warten.....


----------



## Andreas (31. August 2004)

Ja ja, das hab ich mir gedacht. Alle warten auf den Organisator.
Was ist los Jungs ... etwas Eigeninitiative ist angesagt.   

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob es bei mir am WE klappt. Wenn ja, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Gerald (1. September 2004)

Ich stehe dieses (und einige folgende) Wochenende weder als Organisator, Tourguide oder Mitradler zur Verfügung......


Gerald


.... sondern werde meine, durch den Augustregen durchweichten und gebleichten Waden in süditalienischer Sonne trocknen und bräunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (1. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, das hab ich mir gedacht. Alle warten auf den Organisator.
> Was ist los Jungs ... etwas Eigeninitiative ist angesagt.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht, ob es bei mir am WE klappt. Wenn ja, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


  und wann weisste ob´s klappt  
ich würde ja gern den Vorturner machen, aber die Bensheimer Gegend sagt mir überhaupt nix  allerdings sind wir das Wochenende in Fürth(ODW) und ich könnte von da aus ne Tour anbieten wenn euch die Anreise net zu weit ist aber wenn sich ein anderer Guide findet fahr ich auch gern ab Bensheim.


----------



## Keili (1. September 2004)

Wenn wir in Darmstadt starten würden kann ich den Führer machen. In und um Besheim kenn ich mich einfach zu wenig aus.

Mein Vorschlag Samstag 12 Uhr Darmstadt Parkplatz Böllenfalltor (der am Stadion). Kommt wer?

Viele Grüße
Keili


----------



## Zitzenfichte (1. September 2004)

Also am Samstag wär ich auch mit Dabei! Darmstadt wär ideall! Hast du schon nen plan wo es hingehen soll wenn wir in Darmstadt starten sollten?


----------



## Keili (2. September 2004)

Ich dachte so an Frankenstein, Felsenmeer und dann mal schauen entweder Melibokus oder Neunkirchen. Wenn du auf jeden Fall kommst, dann lasss uns das doch hier und jetzt festmachen. Jeder der will kann sich dann gerne anschließen.

Keili


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

da müsste ich von Fürth aus mim Bike hinkommen, des ist mir zu weit, schade.   Aber bestimmt ein ander Mal. Was ist eigentlich mit guapo ? Da könnten wir doch was im Weschnitztal machen?  

Wolfgang


----------



## IPC -SIR- (2. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und wann weisste ob´s klappt
> ich würde ja gern den Vorturner machen, aber die Bensheimer Gegend sagt mir überhaupt nix  allerdings sind wir das Wochenende in Fürth(ODW) und ich könnte von da aus ne Tour anbieten wenn euch die Anreise net zu weit ist aber wenn sich ein anderer Guide findet fahr ich auch gern ab Bensheim.



Habe den thread leider erst jetzt "richtig" gelesen.
Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich den guide ab Bensheim spielen. Die geplante Tour kenne ich. Aber wie es aussieht liegen die Startpunkte (Darmstadt bzw. Fürth) doch sehr weit auseinander.

@keili 
wann seit ihr etwa auf dem Felsenmeer ? gegebenenfalls würde ich vielleicht direkt dort hinkommen. 

steffen


----------



## guapo6 (2. September 2004)

!!!!!!!!soll ein zitat sein:





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da müsste ich von Fürth aus mim Bike hinkommen, des ist mir zu weit, schade.   Aber bestimmt ein ander Mal. Was ist eigentlich mit guapo ? Da könnten wir doch was im Weschnitztal machen?  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ENDE
> 
> 
> tach auch
> ...


----------



## Keili (2. September 2004)

IPC -SIR- schrieb:
			
		

> @keili
> wann seit ihr etwa auf dem Felsenmeer ? gegebenenfalls würde ich vielleicht direkt dort hinkommen.
> 
> steffen



Tach alter Biervernichter,
ich würde vorschlagen, dasss ich dich einfach anrufe, wenn wir am Frankenstein sind. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wieviele überhaupt mitfahren, wann wir starten und wie schnell wir fahren. Stimmtt deine D2 Nummer mit der 52 am Ende noch? Wenn nicht PN. Vieleicht ändern wir ja auch die Reihenfolge und fahren vom Franky runter in Seeheim ein Eis essen und dann über den Melibokus am Felsenmeer. Wäre ja auch für dich besser...

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

guapo6 schrieb:
			
		

> ..tach auch
> klaro lässt sich was am WE machen... bin noch net sicher ob Samstag ab mittag oder sonntags....
> gibt ja 4 himmelsrichtungen...


cool, bin von Fr. Abend ab in Fürth, Campingplatz. On aber nur noch bis Freitag Nachmittag weil ich mein Laptopn noch net hab  danach bin ich nur noch mobil 01715728800 zu erreichen.

@IPC -SIR-: schad, bissi spät. jetz ham sich die Darmstädter schon anderweitig arrangiert   oder mal sehn wie flexibel die sinn  

die Idee sich aufm felsberg zu treffen kommt gut, könnte mer auch von Fürth aus hin: guapo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guapo6 (2. September 2004)

jo.... ans felsenmeer kommt man(N) von fürth auch.... doch weiter von dort gehts nur nach bensheim (oder richtung Darmstadt) - bedeutet geht nur als zwischenstation und es sind etwa =/>2.Std. fahrt (schätz*) um sich mit der anderen gruppe zu treffen sollte es genau geplant sein...bzw. macht nur sinn um gemeinsam zwischenstation zu machen denn von da gehts mindestens genauso weit zurück. gemeinsam fahren ist net wirklich drin


----------



## Zitzenfichte (2. September 2004)

Also mach`n wir das jetzt fest 12Uhr am Böllenfalltorparkplatz am Stadion oder? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Zitzenfichte (2. September 2004)

So ein shit mir ist grade noch eingefallen das ich ja diesen Samstag Arbeiten muß also ich kann quasi nicht mit!!!!


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

guapo6 schrieb:
			
		

> jo.... ans felsenmeer kommt man(N) von fürth auch.... doch weiter von dort gehts nur nach bensheim (oder richtung Darmstadt) - bedeutet geht nur als zwischenstation und es sind etwa =/>2.Std. fahrt (schätz*) um sich mit der anderen gruppe zu treffen sollte es genau geplant sein...bzw. macht nur sinn um gemeinsam zwischenstation zu machen denn von da gehts mindestens genauso weit zurück. gemeinsam fahren ist net wirklich drin


genauso hatte ich´s mir auch vorgestellt.

@Zitzenfichte: jetzt bringste die ganze Planung wieder durcheinander


----------



## IPC -SIR- (3. September 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Tach alter Biervernichter,
> ich würde vorschlagen, dasss ich dich einfach anrufe, wenn wir am Frankenstein sind. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wieviele überhaupt mitfahren, wann wir starten und wie schnell wir fahren. Stimmtt deine D2 Nummer mit der 52 am Ende noch? Wenn nicht PN. Vieleicht ändern wir ja auch die Reihenfolge und fahren vom Franky runter in Seeheim ein Eis essen und dann über den Melibokus am Felsenmeer. Wäre ja auch für dich besser...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

meine Nummer stimmt noch.  Da schon wieder jemand abgesprungen ist, sollten wir mal abwarten was im Laufe des Tages noch so passiert....

Mir wäre auch ein etwas späterer Treffpunkt sehr gelegen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Andreas (3. September 2004)

Sorry, ich kann definitiv nicht ... und das bei dem guten Wetter.   

Fuer Bensheim waere ich auch nicht der richtige Tourguide gewesen. Da fahre ich zu selten. Meist starte ich am Frankenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (3. September 2004)

Nachdem also wohl keiner kann. Neuer Vorschlag:

Treffen uns um 14 Uhr in Jugenheim. Agip??
Schaut ja aus als würde eis ein 2 Mann Unternehmen werden   
Na ja besser als nix!

Passt das so?? Andere Vorschläge?? Wie schauts mit Sonntag aus??

Daniel


----------



## IPC -SIR- (3. September 2004)

Ich denke das passt. (ich komme mit meinem Schalter !) 
Ich hoffe ich kann noch den ein oder anderen Kollegen animieren mitzufahren.

Sollte noch was dazwischen kommen bzw. es bei mir ein bisschen später werden melde ich mich im Forum oder direkt bei Dir (sende mir bitte nochmal Deine Handynummer)


Steffen


----------



## Keili (3. September 2004)

IPC -SIR- schrieb:
			
		

> (ich komme mit meinem Schalter !)


 
Ich nicht! Hab doch meine White Narbe neu und die will gefahren werden! Wg. Handynummer: Hast ne SMS!

Daniel


----------



## guapo6 (3. September 2004)

tach auch 

@lupo also bei uns würde ich sagen entweder Samstag ab 13.00 oder sonntag ab etwa 9.30-10.00 uhr melde mich auf jeden fall auf deinem handy morgen früh.
denke wir finden eine schöne tour entweder von fürth - tromm -hardberg-stiefelhöhe-weinheim auf die burg zwischenstopp und dann über die juhöhe zurück (fahrzeit ca.4,5 h 1300hm) 
oder fürth - lindenfels - neunkirchner höhe - (felsenmeer/felsberg) - (krähberg) und back Rast weis noch net!!! wird sich finden    
sind wohl auch 4,5-5h fahrzeit 1300hm)

für die richtigkeit der angaben keine gewähr


----------



## guapo6 (3. September 2004)

anmerkung lässt sich aber alles individuell ändern planen... sollten bei dem tollen wetter nichts überstürzen und auch den vorderen Odw./bergstrasse geniessen !!!

wird scho passe


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2004)

ok, bin schon am packen, spätestens in einer std geht´s los  

wennde lust hast kannste ja heut abend schonmal aufn glas rotwein vorbeikommen. einfach auf den c-platz, anrufen, da wo´s klingelt bin ich


----------



## guapo6 (3. September 2004)

na heute abend bin ich net da...wohnungseinweihung   von nem freund... doch 
morgen im laufe des vormittags (langschläfer???  ) .... mal schauen... bevors losgeht   ...

cya    unn bis denne


----------



## Zitzenfichte (3. September 2004)

Sorry das ich eure ganze Planung durcheinander gebracht habe  ! Aber wie ich sehe werdet ihr das auch ohne mich hinkriegen! ich werd an euch denken wenn ich am schaffen bin!!!!

Hoffe mal das ihr demnächst noch mal so was in der Art macht!!!!!

Viel Spaß morgen beim Biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

